# Selection of Camera colour profiles in Develop Module



## BobT (May 30, 2017)

I have an Olympus E-M1.  The camera offers four colour profile settings, muted, natural, portrait and vivid.  When importing jpegs, the selected profile in embedded and that's how it's seen in LR.  No problem.  However, when importing raws, in Develop module>Camera Calibration>Profile: the image is shown with the default Adobe Standard profile.  The other Olympus profiles are also offered but must be manually selected.  I often forget this step and find myself doing more PP than might be necessary.  Is there a way of getting the Develop Module to automatically select the colour profile selected in the camera?

I would have thought that despite it being a raw file, the camera selected profile would be in exif and could be read by LR then automatically selected in the Develop Module.


----------



## clee01l (May 30, 2017)

Adobe Standard is Adobe's interpretation of the best camera characteristics.   While the JPEG was developed with the user selected camera mode BEFORE the image was conceived and composed, It is not used by LR  ADOBE reverse engineers these in camera treatments and gives them the same name as does your camera mfg.  They doe not represent the camera settings, only Adobe's best approximation. 
If you want to use Adobe's interpretation of say "Camera Natural", you can apply that on import by using a Develop preset that applies that profile as one of your Import preset parameters.


----------



## BobT (May 31, 2017)

Cletus, I understand that.  My point is that the camera tags the raw image with the in-camera selected profile.  LR has these or at least, as you say. Adobe's best guess but they are pretty good guesses.  So is there a way to get LR to automatically select this profile?  I shoot both jpeg and raw but almost always shoot with "Camera Natural" so yes, I could and will do as you suggest and set this in the develop preset.  However, should I ever choose another profile for a particular image and set that in the camera, I will need to remember my intension at the time and manually change the required profile in LR.  LR should be able to do this automatically.  The information is there.  It would improve the workflow.


----------



## clee01l (May 31, 2017)

As stated earlier, "It is not used by LR."  I use an import Preset to set the Develop preset.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 31, 2017)

BobT said:


> LR should be able to do this automatically.  The information is there.



If the information is there (not all camera manufacturers are the same in this regard), it is likely to be in the "MakerNotes" section of the image metadata, which Adobe does not interrogate. Possibly/probably because there are no standards which govern the data in that section.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 31, 2017)

John Beardsworth's been working on a plug-in to select a camera emulation profile based on the one selected in camera. He's done Fuji, and he's promised my Oly is next... (if it's doable)


----------



## BobT (Jun 1, 2017)

Whoohoo!


----------



## Drdul (Jun 3, 2017)

You can assign a default profile to each camera, so that you don't have to bother with an import preset just to change the profile. Import an image, set the profile (I use Camera Natural for all my Olympus cameras), change any other settings that you want to be part of the default profile (like automatically remove CA), then hold down the Option key and click "Set Default" in the bottom right corner.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jun 3, 2017)

Drdul said:


> You can assign a default profile to each camera, so that you don't have to bother with an import preset just to change the profile. Import an image, set the profile (I use Camera Natural for all my Olympus cameras), change any other settings that you want to be part of the default profile (like automatically remove CA), then hold down the Option key and click "Set Default" in the bottom right corner.



One issue I have had with this is I do not see a nice way to tell what goes into such a default.  I think I tracked down where it is stored (Windows, in the Roaming profile under CameraRaw as Default_hexstring.xmp), but it has a LOT of stuff stored in there.  Unlike things like sync, you can't choose what things to set as default, a lot of things are forced to SOME value.  Which may make sense, but can be rather misleading.

For example, if you happened to save default with exposure to +0.5, that becomes the default for that camera.  If you hit "reset all" expecting it to go to zero, it won't... it goes to the camera default.   Which means if you make a change (like calibration) after applying a preset or making other changes, those ALSO become part of the camera default.  So it's not like a preset (which is a apply-once-and-done) it is something that kind of hangs around, and can suck other things into it.

I am not suggesting people not use it, just that if they use it they realize how it comes to be and what may be (somewhat invisibly) inside of it.


----------



## Drdul (Jun 3, 2017)

@Ferguson: I agree. I only include camera-specific settings in the default profile, and leave all other image-related settings in a preset. So the camera profile and any other adjustments in the Calibration panel would go into the default profile, but an exposure adjustment or any other settings that might vary from image to image should not. That way you know and can better control what image adjustments you're applying with a preset to a particular image.


----------

